# Simple G35 Coupe SQ install...yes another G35 :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just got done with an 2005 G35 coupe. Its a simple SQ build and we plan to compete wtih it in MECA, SQ only (no install), street class. starting at autorama this saturday

goals:

1. achieve a nice level of sound quality for daily listening and the occasional sq comp

2. to take up as little room as possible in the trunk since this is a daily driver

3. to create a look that is subdued but carries a little more flare than say just a plain carpet install 


acutally, even though i have done quite a few G coupes, this one is somehwat unique, its acutally the first active SQ install i have done in one that still has all the product in the floor. with the other true sq setups, they all involve a side mounted box, and the ones that have it all in the floor have been just passive setups.

lets get started.

first two quick shots of the battery. even though adhering to install rules is not a requirement, i figured i will take two quick pics anyway.

first shows the 0 guage power cable, wrapped in techflex going into the cabin via the stock rubber grommet:










here is a shot of the 150 amp circuit breaker that protects the system, tucked next to the battery and within 18"










the signal starts wtih a kenwood 7014 dvd/nav double din unit, provided by the customre, and is installed via the JDM adapter plate and dual zone climate controller. the ipod cable comes out of the upper cubby:










as the car utilizes zapco tuning, here is the pic of the laptop plugged in and doing some tuning 










the front stage consists of a set of seas lotus reference 6.5" two way components, and as usual, the door panels received a layer of foam damping with some normal proofing material near where the speaker mounts. a new baffle was fabricated, coated in truck bed liner, and new wires ran into the door via stock molex plug, here is the driver door:










quick shot of the termination at the driver side midbass:










and the speaker installed in the door:










a close up of the seas lotus reference 6.5" midbass driver:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

same goes for the passenger side:





































the backsides of both door cards was heavily sound proofed as well, as the stock door panel is definetly prone rattling and buzzing, this helps cure almost all of those issues:



















the tweeters were molded into the A pillars...first, ring baffles were aimed (off axis facing each other), mold cloth pulled, and resin applied. when that cured, a duraglass - resin mixture was poured into the inside to make the pods solid:










then filler was applied and the entire thing sanded smooth:










they were then wrapped in black vinyl to match the dash:










and the tweeters installed:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

and here they are, installed back into the vehicle, sorry for the dark pics:





































the only remaining pic of the interior is the sound proofing of hte rear deck. what i have come to notice in the past, is that the majority of the rattles that eminate from a G35 coupe's rear deck, is from the cardboard rear deck cover buzzing, and also from it boucning up and down against the metal. to the point htat sound proofing the metal part does very little to help. what i have found is that a layer of foam helps greatly here, and this is what it looks like on the underside of the stock rear deck cover. 

both rear deck speakers were removed as well for better venting into the cabin:










moving onto the trunk...as mentioned in the goals, the idea is to take up very little room. and here is the normal view with everyhting hidden, and it looks virtually stock:










pull off the carpet, and you see the center section fake floor with a gunmetal CF vinyl insert, with carpeted grilles covering cutouts.










lift those covers and the system is exposed. two image dynamics ID10 subwoofers is upfront, sitting in a sealed enclosure just below a cub foot. they are trimmed in black vinyl. the cutouts in the back showcase a zapco DC reference 650.6, whcih sends 180 watts to the midbass and 100 watts to the tweeter, and a DC reference 500.1, which powers the ID10s with 500 watts total. i also trimmed the stock under carpet to fit beside the fake floor that i built:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so here are some quick build pics..

this is the subbox / amp rack combo, prior to going into the car:










once that was secured into the car, the subs and amps were mounted and wired up, here are two pics of hte wiring:



















and finally, here is the two piece top fake floor cover, first in bare wood:










and then trimmed in their respective vinyl:










so thats it, simple and straightforward, and it does sound quite good. similar to david's G coupe that competed all last year in iasca. it needs some more fine tuning but we hope to get some more feedback and make some adjustments at the MECA comp on saturday 

cheers!

Bing


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice install, I like how all the G35 installs you do have there own look...

B-


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I look forward to getting a listen to this car at the show on Saturday. Nice work as per usual Bing. I take it you'll be at the show along with your customers? There are a few things I wanted to talk to you about if so.

Zach


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah i will be there, along with either 3 or 4 of my guys  see you in a coupla days Zach


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

bing, i always notice that ur seas tweeters are always installed quite 'low' compared to the setups i audited here in my country. any reasons ?


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

bafukie said:


> bing, i always notice that ur seas tweeters are always installed quite 'low' compared to the setups i audited here in my country. any reasons ?


also, why do so many people on this board fire them off axis?

and last, specifically what kind of foam did you use on the rear deck? closed cell foam?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

1. my preference is always to push the tweeter as far forward as possible, to me that works best, and that usually means, having them as low as possible on the pillar 

2. for me, as i mentioned a lot, i prefer off axis, for one cosmetic reasons, i hate having on axis tumors hehe, but also, i find htat off axis to me gives better depths and sometimes, less in your face kind of response. but i would say the first is the primary reason  but to me, off axis so far works well in the cars i have done 

the foam is edead v4 teklite...no idea what kind of foam it really is, its just foam to me


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Bing, gotta thank you. You did a great job. When I got home after work, I think I stayed inside the car for a good extra 20 minutes just listening to it.

And it sure didn't seem "simple" to me  but atleast it was a little different from the other G35s you've done.

I'm going to dread the days when I get a loaner from the dealer when my car is in for service.. :laugh:

Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

I like it, simple yet effective. Is there any type of grill over the subs and if not do you have any problem with the subs slapping the bottom of the carpet?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i think there is a pic showing the grilles in place over both the amps and the subs?


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Another beautifully executed install, Bing!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like this install. Very clean and befitting of the car, almost as if it were a high end option offered by the factory.

Is that silver Neffy Wrap used on the inner rig of the amp rack? If so, have you ever tried to clear coat it?


MAN, I wish I lived in Cali so I could just drop off my car and have you do it!!


----------



## Oblivi0us (Oct 29, 2008)

Incredible work as usual. I swear I look thru your installs consistently as inspiration for my own install.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Can't wait to see the cars this Saturday!

And I REALLY can't wait for April to come around. Driving around with my busted stereo is painful.


----------



## DarkScorpion (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow,awesome install. Do you still have access to the spare? Or did you completely pull it out?


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

The spare was completely pulled out. The spare won't fit over the front brakes when I upgrade to the G37S calipers anyways so it wasn't a hard choice to make.


----------



## lucipha (Aug 5, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> i think there is a pic showing the grilles in place over both the amps and the subs?


I guess I skipped that pic. Great install!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice install bud! Love the trunk. Its turned out beautiful.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

congrats Anthony...on your first place finish in street class SQ in your first MECA comp  

i think there are still definetly kinks we need to work out on the tuning...so it can only improve from here 

would love to see a show down between this car and nismov35 (david's) almost identically setup G coupe hehe


----------



## ntrinsik (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Bing! That show down sounds fun


----------



## jobrizzle7481 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking clean install and great selection on the drivers.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That is a really nice looking amp rack/enclosure combo there Bing.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Bing, "simple" though it may be, I applaud your attention to detail and excellent work, as always.


----------



## Matt K (Mar 4, 2010)

VERY nice! I'm going to be tackling the system on my newly acquired G35 Coupe & will be using some pointers I see here!


----------



## Mike12312 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice setup


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> the tweeters were molded into the A pillars...first, ring baffles were aimed (off axis facing each other), mold cloth pulled, and resin applied. when that cured, a duraglass - resin mixture was poured into the inside to make the pods solid:


Couple of questions!

- Do you wrap the mold cloth all the way around the pillar then trim to the front edges after resin hardening? 

- What do you use to make the mold cloth adhere to the pillar prior to resin? Hot glue?

- Do you drill holes in the pillar to help your duraglass/resin mixture grab?

Thanks!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

katodevin said:


> Couple of questions!
> 
> - Do you wrap the mold cloth all the way around the pillar then trim to the front edges after resin hardening?
> 
> ...


1. no i cut them at the edges and sometimes not even to the edge to avoid adding any extra thickness to the pillar edge. i cut it after it cures.

2. CA glue 

3. i dont use that method, since i dont build it up using duraglass to form the shape, but grill cloth. i then pour the mixture into the inside of the pod, whcih makes the grille cloths rock hard, and in many cases, almost solid to the plastic.

hope this helps.

b


----------



## katodevin (Feb 14, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> hope this helps.
> 
> b


Definitely does. I can't think of another installer that is so forthcoming with advice. Thanks very much.

- What approx ratio do you mix resin/duraglass/harder to make the soup that your pour into the backside of the pillar? Do you use both the duraglass hardener and resin hardener, or are they basically the same thing.

Thanks.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

as far as i know both cream and mekp will work on either, meaning if you dump cream harnder into resin and mekp into duraglass, it will work. never tried that though.

but...

1. i judge it by eye acutally, if i need it to be gooey to really stick even in upsidedown situations, i mix it thick, so more duraglass, less resin, if i am doing pillars for example, where i need to be thinner so it can run down through the thin part of the pod, i mix it thinner. but its easy since you can mix the two wihtout hardner, stir until it bcomes one entity, tilt the bucket around and see how easily it runs.

2. i then mix in both mekp and cream hardner and stir furiously, and then pour it in.

3. make sure yo udont mix too much, this milk shake cures rapidly, and remember like a pillar, you can only do one orientation at a time, meaning you pour it on one side, and you have to make sure that side faces down while it dries, if you flip it and pour the other side, all the mixture is gonna come dripping down and out of the pod. generally, everything i do is four steps. pour, allow to dry, rotate 90 degress, pour, dry, 90 degrees...until all the walls are covered. you get the idea


----------



## dospod (Apr 12, 2010)

simply amazing work


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice install. the enclosure cover looks fantastic, I would really like to know where you sourced the vinyl from?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i used to just go to a local uphosltery supply warehouse, and pick waht i need, but sadly, with the economy, they shut down, now i use a combination of web warehouses such as yourautotrim.com and keyston brothers locally.


----------



## SfTrainer (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a great install. I'm very impressed and really look forward to hearing it.


----------



## BrotherZ (May 9, 2010)

What a beautiful trunk! He was so organized and beautiful. One day, maybe, I intend to still have one like this.



simplicityinsound said:


>


----------



## justfuz (Aug 28, 2008)

Awesome install, definatly simple. I noticed on the false floor pic that you've got 4 holes in the corners yet no fasteners in the truck pics. How did you secure the fasle floor to the trunk? Any pics?


----------

